# Potato salad cuts barbecue cancer risk



## spiritangel (Jun 9, 2010)

was just reading this on Yahoo australias site and thought it was fascinating and worth sharing with everyone 

http://au.news.yahoo.com/a/-/latest/7373748/potato-salad-cuts-barbecue-cancer-risk/


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 9, 2010)

Gotta love Yahoo. Just read in Yahoo US that scientists in Guatemala are using Calvin Klein's Obsession cologne to attract jaguars. They like it. A lot. LOL


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 9, 2010)

oh lol thats funny mayby they are getting obsessed with obsession lol but did think the cold potato thing was cool cause I love potato salad


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 9, 2010)

Definitely. I don't need an excuse to eat potato salad. But it's nice to know it's now scientifically proven.


----------



## Christov (Jun 10, 2010)

Wait. Barbeque causes cancer?

... 


Worth it.


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 10, 2010)

I think it comes down to the red meat if you read the article our bodies can have trouble processing it


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jun 10, 2010)

See, when I read the headline I immediately thought, "What part of the body is barbecue and how does it get cancer?"  But that's just me.

It's an interesting idea, though. I'd like to see the study.


----------



## lypeaches (Jun 10, 2010)

Uhm... sorry to break it to you, but it's not the red meat. It can be any meat, including white meat, although it's more of an issue the fattier whatever it is is. Something to do with the reaction of the meat being cooked at very high temperatures, as in grilling. Can also to apply to broiling or frying with your stove, it's not specific to BBQ. (Also, slow-and-low BBQ gets a pass here) 

But, the good news is...it hasn't really proven to be harmful to humans. It has in rats, but the ratios are, of course way higher than for humans. So, I wouldn't really worry about it unless maybe you're eating charred meat for every meal.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 10, 2010)

Christov said:


> Wait. Barbeque causes cancer?
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


I've read multiple studies that when fat from meat hits the grill it creates carcinogens which bounce back up to the meat. But there are also studies that indicate that red meat itself may be carcinogenous. Some say due to the antibiotics and hormones fed to the animals. As suggested upthread, try Googleing it. (Iz Googleing a wurd?)


----------



## NYCGabriel (Jun 10, 2010)

blegh! I hate potato salad! but what about diabetics? they can't have starch can they? (according to my mom, Mrs. Buzz Kill)


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 10, 2010)

NYCGabriel said:


> blegh! I hate potato salad! but what about diabetics? they can't have starch can they? (according to my mom, Mrs. Buzz Kill)


The article also states the same starches can be found in many beans which diabetics can have in moderation.


----------



## lypeaches (Jun 10, 2010)

Yep...clearly white meat is better for you than red meat....was just trying to state that the supposed carcinogenic effects of grilling can affect both white and red meat. 

Geez, it can make your head spin. I just try to eat a wide variety of foods, and prepare it in different ways. Seriously...in a world where you ecola virus' from vegetables...you just gotta do the best you can and not stress too much about it.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 10, 2010)

lypeaches said:


> Yep...clearly white meat is better for you than red meat....was just trying to state that the supposed carcinogenic effects of grilling can affect both white and red meat.
> 
> Geez, it can make your head spin. I just try to eat a wide variety of foods, and prepare it in different ways. Seriously...in a world where you ecola virus' from vegetables...you just gotta do the best you can and not stress too much about it.


Oh no...I wasn't disagreeing with you at all. In fact pigs and poultry are fed as many if not more antibiotics and hormones than beef......If certified organic wasn't so expensive that would be all I'd be eating. 

I love meat. It's so...tasty...LOL but yes, I agree to balancing. And being vigilent.


----------

